# Cloud company - Kumo sauce



## CloudmanJHB (17/1/16)

Gotta share this, its quickly become my current favourite sauce, once this is in my tank the refills just don't stop!

If you like fruity yoghurty type flavours give this one a bash, it's been my ADV for a few days in a row now! 

Thanks Oli and Kirsty @VapeKing[/USER] for the recommendation!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (17/1/16)

It's a pleasant enough soft vape for breakfast. That said it's a rather weak flavoured affair and not the greatest offering from Cloud Company, not really what I'd pay premium money for again.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/1/16)

Really? Hmm I really enjoyed it but yeah not packed with flavour it's rather subtle, thinks that's why I enjoy it as a ADV 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

